# Modern Classical Trumpet/Brass Pieces?



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I've lately been on a little kick for Classical trumpet and it seems like most of the pieces I come across are firmly planted in Baroque and Classical-era. I was curious about more modern works for trumpet specifically, but also those within the brass family. Maybe there is even a saxophone concerto?  Work your magic TalkClassic :tiphat:


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Mahler's 5th starts with a trumpet solo, but it's only for a few seconds unfortunately. It makes it so much powerful that in such a big orchestra, Mahler decides to start it with just one trumpet blaring out a funeral march. Brought about an interest for the trumpet for me.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Henry Tomasi - Trumpet concerto





Andrè Jolivet - Trumpet concerto n.2


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

C-Note, you are on some major trumpet kick! I like that and I see you recently heard the one I did. I've got another one for you,...let me see if I can find it.

Ok, so this is not what I was looking for but I found this sweet beauty:

http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Works-Tr...1G/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1331554175&sr=8-19

Maybe I can still find the other one...ok, so I couldn't locate it. This has always been one of my favorite trumpet go-to discs, though, so I hope you like it:


----------



## Blanchard (Mar 3, 2012)

Paul Hindemith's Sonata for Trumpet and Piano


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Takemitsu - Garden Rain


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks you all. Sadly my laptop DC cord broke and I am unable to really explore these pieces until I receive the replacement part in a few days and fix it. I really appreciate all the help. Also, before anybody says anything, I realise the saxophone is a woodwind. :lol:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Trumpet:






Trombone (deliberately very silly):


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Benjamin Britten: Fanfare for St. Edmundsbury


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

1: The saxophone is a woodwind instrument, although it is made of brass.

2: Trombone! It's like a trumpet, only more awesome (I say this as the resident TalkClassical trombonist).

Darius Milhaud - Concertino d'hiver for trombone and strings
(not the best recording)





Better recording here.

Iannis Xenakis - Keren






Lars-Erik Larsson - Trombone concertino


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I should have edited the first post instead of posting later on that I realise the saxophone was a woodwind instrument. I knew someone would say that :lol: I like to think of it has a hybrid  I used to play trombone and trumpet myself, partially why I'm so interested in them. I'd like to get back to it and this definitely helps inspire me. These days I play guitar though, and am always increasingly interested in those recordings as well.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I love classical trumpet. In modern works brass is so often used in rather random parps which is annoying, but I am sure there are lots of good unknown works.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Arutunian's Trumpet Concerto is a famous one from mid 20th century.

There are soprano sax pieces by Villa-Lobos (Fantasia), Frank Martin (Ballade), Glazunov (Concerto), Ibert (Concerto da camera), Debussy (Rhapsodie), Milhaud (Scaramouche). There are a few Naxos cd's with this stuff and more.

Great sax players in classical realm are Jonathon Harle (EMI label) and Claude Delangle (who's also arranged things for sax, eg. Ravel's Pavane, he's on the BIS label, I think). On Naxos, Theodore Kerzekos & Sohre Rahbari.

First use of sax in a classical piece was by Bizet in his _L'Arlesienne Suite #1_, love it. Also, Kodaly's _Hary Janos Suite_has sax prominently. I think one of Vaughan Williams' symphonies has three saxes in the scherzo or something, I think it's the 6th symphony?

Tuba is not a crowded field, & Vaughan Williams wrote the only one that's vaguely in the repertoire, I think. Also, some great brass work in his 4th symphony, a tuba solo is actually memorable, playing a fugue at the end.

For wind instruments in general, yes Hindemith is a good shot, also the UK's Gordon Jacob. I just got his trombone concerto recently but haven't listened to it yet.

Some Aussie ones around too, I don't know if you can get them, but Neil Currie did one for trombone, also Philip Bracanin & there's a trumpet concerto by John Carmichael.

Alright well I might come back later, that's all off the top of my head, what I can think of for now. Hope it's of use to you.


----------



## cnet (Apr 30, 2019)

Noah Creshevsky 'Fanfare' 




Noah Creshevsky 'Belle de Jour' https://orangemilkrecords.bandcamp.com/track/belle-de-jour

Ellen Arkbro 'For organ and brass' 




Chino Amobi 'Defeat'

__
https://soundcloud.com/chinoamobi%2Foklou-defeat-chino-amobi-edit

La Monte Young 'For Brass'


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

This is wonderful:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The Maxwell Davies Trumpet Concerto is a good one. I also like Birtwistle's Cry of Anubis (a tuba concerto) very much.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

A short thread, but many good recommendations. I am listening to Jolivet's L'oeuvre pour trompette. Trumpet with organ and with percussion are nice combinations.

Some trumpet/brass works I enjoyed:

Kevin Volans : Trumpet, Vibe, Cello, Piano - Crash Ensemble
https://crashensemble.bandcamp.com/track/kevin-volans-trumpet-vibe-cello-piano
The way of repeating and changing patterns reminded me of Feldman. Maybe the title is also homage to him?

Takemitsu: Paths: In Memoriam of Witold Lutosławski, for solo trumpet - Saori Kataoka





Robin Hayward: Words of Paradise - Zinc & Copper: Robin Hayward (microtonal tuba, tuning vine), Hilary Jeffery (trombone) and Elena Kakaliagou (horn).
https://robinhayward2.bandcamp.com/album/words-of-paradise

John Grieve: 28 trumpets
https://johngrieve.bandcamp.com/track/28-trumpets


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

Last year I heard James Macmillan's concerto for trombone and air raid siren. It's pretty good, but the players in front of the siren had to wear hearing protection. There's a Concertgebouw recording from 2017.


----------

